# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسألة في زيادة ركعة خامسة في الصلاة الرباعية

## ابن الطيب

هل هناك قولا تعضده الأدلة  لأهل العلم المعتبرين بوجوب متابعة الإمام إذا زاد ركعة خامسة في صلاة رباعية (مثلا) مع تيقن الإمام و المأمومين بهذه الزيادة  ؟؟؟
أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن الطيب

لازلت أنتظر الردود، أثابكم الله

----------


## يحيى صالح

الشيخ الألباني يذهب إلى وجوب متابعة الإمام وإن زاد في الصلاة، والحديث يعضده.

----------


## ابن الطيب

> الشيخ الألباني يذهب إلى وجوب متابعة الإمام وإن زاد في الصلاة، والحديث يعضده.


أثابك الله على هذه الإضاءة،وحبذا لو ذكرت لنا في أي كتاب من كتبه رحمه الله قال بهذا القول 
أما قولك والحديث يعضده فلعلك تقصد حديث أبي هريرة في الصحيح ( إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ الْإِمَامُ لِيُؤْتَمَّ بِهِ فَلَا تَخْتَلِفُوا عَلَيْهِ فَإِذَا رَكَعَ فَارْكَعُوا...)
نرجوا منكم البيان إن أمكن وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## السكران التميمي

لا أعلم حفظك الله قولاً معتبراً يقول بمتابعة الإمام على الركعة الزائدة المعلوم زيادتها. بل المسألة على ذلك شبه إجماع. والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

*"قد تقرر بالنص والإجماع أن الصلوات المعروفة العدد ليس فيها زيادة ولا نقص ، فالظهر أربع في حق المقيم غير المسافر ، والعصر كذلك والعشاء كذلك ، والمغرب ثلاث والفجر اثنتان والجمعة اثنتان ، فهي صلاة معروفة العدد ، فإذا زاد الإمام ركعة فهو إما ساهٍ وإما عامد ، ولا يتصور أن أنساناً يزيدها عمداً ، إلا إنسان لا يعرف الأحكام ولا يدري ما هو فيه ، وإنما الواقع يكون سهواً ، فإذا زاد ركعة سهواً فيه ، فإن تنبه ورجع وجلس فالحمد لله ، وإن لم ينتبه وأصر على الزيادة فإن الواجب على من علم بالزيادة أن لا يتابعه ، لأن هذه متابعة للخطأ .

ونحن مأمورون أن لا نتابع الأئمة في الخطأ ، وإنما الطاعة في المعروف ، فالإمام نقتدي به لكن في المعروف لا في الخطأ ، فالزيادة التي يزيدها الإمام سهواً تعتبر خطأً ، وزيادة في الصلوات الشرعية ، فمن عرفها وعلم أنها خطأ لا يتابعه بل يجلس ولا يتابعه في الخامسة في الظهر والعصر والعشاء ، ولا في الرابعة في المغرب ، ولا في الثالثة في الفجر والجمعة .

أما من لم يعرف أنها زائدة فإنه يتابعه عملاً بالحديث الذي ذكره السائل : (إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ الْإِمَامُ لِيُؤْتَمَّ بِهِ فَلَا تَخْتَلِفُوا عَلَيْهِ فَإِذَا رَكَعَ فَارْكَعُوا ... الحديث) ، هذا يتابعه ، جاهل ما درى عن الزيادة ، لأن الأصل وجوب المتابعة ، أما الذي عرف أنها زيادة فقد عرف أنها خطأ فلا يتابعه في الخطأ ، بل يجلس ، ولا أعلم في هذا خلافاً بين أهل العلم ، أما من عرف أن الإمام زاد ركعة فإنه ينبهه بقول: سبحان الله ، سبحان الله ، فإن أجاب الإمام ورجع إلى الصواب وإلا وجب على من علم أنها زائدة أن ينتظر ، وجب عليه أن يجلس ولا يتابعه في الخطأ . هذا هو المعروف عند أهل العلم وهو الموافق للأدلة الشرعية ، إنما الطاعة في المعروف ، فليس هناك أحد يُطاع في المعاصي أبداً ولا في الأخطاء ، إذا عرفت أنه خطأ فلا تتابعه في الخطأ .

أما الإمام الذي أصرّ ولم يرجع فهو بين أمرين : إن كان يعتقد صحة ما فعل وأنه مصيب وأن الذين نبهوه أخطأوا فقد أصاب وأحسن ولا بأس عليه ، فإذا اعتقد أنه مصيب يكمل صلاته على نيته وعلى اعتقاده وصلاته صحيحة ، والذين اعتقدوا أنه زائد صلاتهم صحيحة أيضاً ولا حرج على الجميع ، وكلٌّ مأخوذ باعتقاده وما علم أنه الصحيح في نفسه .

أما إن كان هو ليس عنده ضبط فقد غلط ولا يجوز له ذلك ؛ لأنه أصر على الخطأ فتكون زيادته هذه زيادة وقد نبهه اثنان فأكثر من المأمومين على أنه خطأ وليس عنده ضبط فيكون عمله غير صحيح ، وتكون الزيادة هذه مبطلة لصلاته لأنه تعمد زيادة ركعة غير مشروعة ، ويكون زاد في الصلاة عمداً ما ليس منها فتبطل الصلاة بذلك ، وأما الذين انفردوا عنه وجلسوا لاعتقادهم أنها زائدة فصلاتهم صحيحة ، يقرؤون التحيات ويكملون صلاتهم ويسلمون .

أما هو فإذا كان ما عنده بصيرة ولكنه أصر على الخطأ ولم يطاوع من نبهه من الجماعة إذا كانوا اثنين فأكثر فإن صلاته هو غير صحيحة ، وعليه أن يعيدها من أولها لكونه استمر في الباطل والخطأ على غير هدى ، وأما إذا كان مصيباً لاعتقاده أنه مصيب وأن الذين نبهوه أخطأوا فهذا مثل ما تقدم صلاته صحيحة وهو مسئول عن اعتقاده ولا حرج عليه .

وبالنسبة للتسليم فإذا استمر الإمام ولم يرجع فالأفضل لهم أن ينتظروه حتى يسلموا معه ، وإن سلموا أجزأ وصحت صلاتهم لأنهم معذورون باعتقادهم ، ولكن إن انتظروه يكون أحسن لهم ، فقد يكون معذوراً ، قد يكون يعتقد صواب نفسه ، فيكون معذوراً فإذا انتظروه وسلموا معه يكون هذا أفضل" انتهى .

سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله

"فتاوى نور على الدرب" (2/848 – 850) .*

----------


## يحيى صالح

> لا أعلم حفظك الله قولاً معتبراً يقول بمتابعة الإمام على الركعة الزائدة المعلوم زيادتها. بل المسألة على ذلك شبه إجماع. والله تعالى أعلم


ليت أخانا الكريم يتفضل علينا باسم ناقل الإجماع، ولا أراه يعفيك من ذلك قولك بآخر كلامك إن المسألة شبه إجماع!
هذه الكلمات الأخيرة من مشاركتك لاتفيد إلا ثبوت الإجماع عندك وإلا فلا فائدة من ذكره الإجماع هنا، أليس كذلك؟

وأما نقل أخينا عن الشيخ/ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى وأنه - الشيخ - لا يعلم خلافًا في المسألة، فما هو الرد على الشيخ الألباني في استدلاله بالحديث بهذه الكيفية؟

وهذا الرابط من ملتقى أهل الحديث وفيه إثبات هذا النقل عن الشيخ الألباني:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=862379

والشيخ رحمه الله تعالى ذكر هذا الأمر بالشريط رقم 252 من سلسلة الهدى والنور بالدقيقة الرابعة عشر والثانية السابعة حسب برنامج الهدى والنور.

----------


## ابن الطيب

> وأما نقل أخينا عن الشيخ/ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى وأنه - الشيخ - لا يعلم خلافًا في المسألة، فما هو الرد على الشيخ الألباني في استدلاله بالحديث بهذه الكيفية؟
> 
> وهذا الرابط من ملتقى أهل الحديث وفيه إثبات هذا النقل عن الشيخ الألباني:
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=862379
> 
> والشيخ رحمه الله تعالى ذكر هذا الأمر بالشريط رقم 252 من سلسلة الهدى والنور بالدقيقة الرابعة عشر والثانية السابعة حسب برنامج الهدى والنور.


بارك الله فيك أخي يحيى صالح 
فقد وفيت بالمقصود بذكرك للمصدر الذي نقلت منه قول الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله في المسألة قيد البحث،وهنا أشير إلى أمر مهم أيضا وهو أن المعروف عن الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى أنه لا يقول بمسألة ما إلا ويكون له فيها سلف غير أنني لم أقف ( على حد علمي القاصر) على من قال بهذا الأمر من السلف.
وليس كل خلاف جاء معتبرا*** إلا خلاف له حظ من النظر
أما الاستدلال بحديث أبي هريرة في الصحيح فإنه ترد عليه مسائل هي :
أولا : لا يلزم من كون النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أمر بمتابعة الإمام أن يكون الأمر عاما في الخطأ والصواب
ثانيا : لا بد من التفريق بين نوعين من الخطأ 
    الأول : ما كان خطأ ناشئا عن ترك سنة أو واجب مشروع نسيانا ( كترك التشهد الأول،أو سجدة ...)
    الثاني : ما كان ناشئا عن زيادة  معلومة غير مشروعة ( وهذا هو محل النزاع في هذه المسألة ) 
ثالثا : لو كان لزوم متابعة الإمام  واجبا حتى في الخطأ  فلماذا شرع التسبيح لتنتبيه الإمام إذا كان الأمر عاما يشمل المتابعة في الحالتين ؟ فيكون التسبيه حينئذ لغوا؟؟


> أليس كذلك؟


عموما فإن  في النفس من هذا القول شيئا خصوصا وأن ما ذهب إليه كثير من أهل العلم له وجه جيد و نصيب أوفر من النظر
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله تعالى :
فصل : قوله أو صلى خمسا يعني في صلاة رباعية فإنه متى قام إلى الخامسة في الرباعية أو إلى الرابعة في المغرب أو إلى الثالثة في الصبح لزمه الرجوع متى ما ذكر فيجلس فإن كان قد تشهد عقيب الركعة التي تمت بها صلاته سجد للسهو ثم يسلم وإن كان تشهد ولم يصل على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم صلى عليه ثم سجد للسهو وسلم وإن لم يكن تشهد وسجد للسهو ثم سلم فإن لم يذكر حتى فرغ من الصلاة سجد سجدتين عقيب ذكره وتشهد وصلاته صحيحة وبهذا قال علقمة و الحسن و عطاء و الزهري و النخعي و مالك و الليث و الشافعي و إسحاق و أبو ثور...
نرجو منكم الرد على هذه الإيرادات حتى نصل بحول الله وقوته إلى الصواب في هذه المسألة إن شاء الله تعالى .
أما بخصوص الرابط فلم يشتغل عندي ( بارك الله فيك على كل حال)

----------


## السكران التميمي

بل كلامي أخي هو كلام الأئمة قبلي.. وما قلته من تلقاء نفسي.. بل أنت المطالب رحمك الله بإحضار من وافق الألباني على ما ذهب إليه!!

----------


## يحيى صالح

بارك الله تعالى فيك وأحسن إليك، إن طريقة كلامك العلمية تجعل النفس منشرحة للتحدث بما يليق بمثلك.
أما قولك:



> أما الاستدلال بحديث أبي هريرة في الصحيح فإنه ترد عليه مسائل هي :
> أولا : لا يلزم من كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أمر بمتابعة الإمام أن يكون الأمر عاما في الخطأ والصواب


بل ذهب الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى - وأرى الصواب معه بإذن الله - إلى وجوب المتابعة في كلا الحالتين، والدليل بلفظ الحديث يسانده لوتأملناه قليلاً.
فالأمر بمتابعة الإمام لم يستثنِ منها صلى الله عليه وسلم حالةً دون أخرى، فتأمل!
وأما قولك، بارك الله فيك:



> الثاني : ما كان ناشئا عن زيادة معلومة غير مشروعة ( وهذا هو محل النزاع في هذه المسألة )


نعم، هذا محل النزاع، فأقول:
هي زيادة معلومة غير مشروعة لذا وجب اتباع هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما أمرنا به في اتباع الإمام، ومما فهمتُه من كلام الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر أصحابه بمخالفة الإمام إذا ما حدث منه مثلما حدث من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من زيادة.
فلوكانت متابعة الإمام في الزيادة - غير المشروعة - هذه من الخطأ لوجب أن ينبهنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ما حدث هذا بالمستقبل، فلمَّا لم يفعل علمنا أن متابعة الإمام واجبة ولو كانت فيما أخطأ فيه الإمام.
وأما قولكم، حفظكم الله تعالى:



> ثالثا : لو كان لزوم متابعة الإمام واجبا حتى في الخطأ فلماذا شرع التسبيح لتنتبيه الإمام إذا كان الأمر عاما يشمل المتابعة في الحالتين ؟ فيكون التسبيح حينئذ لغوا؟؟


إنما شُرِعَ التسبيحُ لإخبار الإمام أنه أتى بزيادة فيتفطن لها ويعمل ما أمره الشارع بحيالها من سجود سهو أو نحوه.
وأما أنك قيدتَ المسألة بقولك:



> حتى في الخطأ


وما الإشكال إذن إن لم تكن المسألة في المتابعة في حالة الخطأ، إذ المعلوم أن المتابعة في الصواب هي الأصل؟
ونقلكم المبارك هذا:



> وبهذا قال علقمة و الحسن ..........الخ


فأنا أسأل إن كان القائلون هؤلاء هم قائلون بخلاف الشيخ فيما نحن بصدده أم هم قائلون بهذه الجزئية الأخيرة فقط "فإن لم يذكر حتى فرغ من الصلاة سجد سجدتين عقيب ذكره وتشهد وصلاته صحيحة "؟
يعني: هل هذا النقل عنهم في المسألة كلها أم بالجزئية الأخيرة؟
وإن كان بالمسألة كلها، فهل هذا ثبوت للإجماع؟!

----------


## السكران التميمي

في الحقيقة إجاباتك كلها إجابات تأويلية وتطوعية للنصوص، ولي لها حتى توافق مذهبك الضعيف الذي يعتبر من شذوذ القول؛ في محاولة إلتماس مبرر لقبوله.

حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صريح في الإقتداء الصحيح الذي هو من أصل الصلاة.. لكن ليس صريحاً ولا كرامة في الإقتداء على ما هو ليس من الصلاة متيقناً ذلك غير مشكوك فيه.
فمحاولة تطويع النصوص وليها لكي تعطي مبرراً لحكم يراه البعض قد خالفوا فيه الأمة = تفريط وانتقائية ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.

فهم النصوص بما يوافق الشرع.. مع اعتبار أقوال الأئمة المعتبرين = أصل من أصول التقفه الشرعي واستنباط الأحكام الشرعية السليمة.. إذ كيف يعقل أن أتابع الإمام على ركعة خامسة زائدة ليست من الصلاة مع علمي بزيادتها؛ ثم أقول لا بأس تابع الإمام فهذا الدليل!!!
فقه الدليل = فقه التشريع = حسن الإستنباط + حسن الفهم = الحكم الشرعي السليم الموافق للشرع من كل جوانبه.

وليس له داعٍ التعريض بكلامك الأول هداك الله من جهة الأسلوب الذي وجدته من الأخ دون غيره، فكوننا لا نوافقك على ما تذهب إليه لا يعطي لك الحق في التعريض واللمز على إخوانك رعاك الله. فتنبه

----------


## السكران التميمي

ما زلت أصر _ وسأزيد العدد هذه المرة بعدد أصابع اليد _ أعطني خمسة من العلماء المعتبرين قال بوجوب متابعة الإمام إذا زاد ركعة خامسة أو رابعة أو ثالثة؛ والمأموم عالم بزيادتها = أنه يتابعه ويأتي معه بالركعة.

وأنا والجميع ننتظر

----------


## ابن الطيب

> ما زلت أصر _ وسأزيد العدد هذه المرة بعدد أصابع اليد _ أعطني خمسة من العلماء المعتبرين قال بوجوب متابعة الإمام إذا زاد ركعة خامسة أو رابعة أو ثالثة؛ والمأموم عالم بزيادتها = أنه يتابعه ويأتي معه بالركعة.
> 
> وأنا والجميع ننتظر


حياك الله أخي التميمي 
أرى أنك ستنتظر طويلا ...( ابتسامة )
فطلبك دونه خرط القتاد



> بل ذهب الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى - وأرى الصواب معه بإذن الله - إلى وجوب المتابعة في كلا الحالتين، والدليل بلفظ الحديث يسانده لوتأملناه قليلاً.
> فالأمر بمتابعة الإمام لم يستثنِ منها صلى الله عليه وسلم حالةً دون أخرى، فتأمل!


جيد.... فما فهو وجه الدليل في الحديث على ما تقول ؟؟؟
حتى الظاهرية وهم أولى بفهم النص على هذا الوجه لا أعلم أنهم قالوا به
فالقائلون بعدم المتابعة لهم وجه قوي في توجيه الحديث وذلك بإخراج حالة الخطأ من النص بالنصوص الآخرى التي بين فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الطاعة والاتباع إنما في المعروف وليس في غيرها،ولا أرى أنك ستختلف معي إن قلت  أن القيام إلى ركعة خامسة عن قصد والتمادي فيها ليس من المعروف في شيء ...



> فتأمل!





> نعم، هذا محل النزاع، فأقول:
> هي زيادة معلومة غير مشروعة لذا وجب اتباع هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما أمرنا به في اتباع الإمام، ومما فهمتُه من كلام الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر أصحابه بمخالفة الإمام إذا ما حدث منه مثلما حدث من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من زيادة.
> فلوكانت متابعة الإمام في الزيادة - غير المشروعة - هذه من الخطأ لوجب أن ينبهنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ما حدث هذا بالمستقبل، فلمَّا لم يفعل علمنا أن متابعة الإمام واجبة ولو كانت فيما أخطأ فيه الإمام.
> وأما قولكم، حفظكم الله تعالى:


من قال لك أخي الحبيب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينبهنا إلى عدم المتابعة في الخطأ؟؟ إن كنت تقصد أنه ليس هناك نص في المسألة قيد البحث فهذا حق ،لكن علمنا من عموم النصوص الأخرى التي بين فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدم مشروعية المتابعة على الخطأ ( أنظر فتوى الشيخ ابن باز أعلاه) أن هذا ينسحب أيضا على الصلاة ،بل تنزيه الصلاة عن مثل هذه الأخطاء آكد إذ هي الصلة بيننا و بين الباري عز وجل فكيف نوقع هذه العبادة على وجه مخالف لما هو منصوص عليه في الشرع مع العلم بذلك والتمادي فيه ؟؟؟



> إنما شُرِعَ التسبيحُ لإخبار الإمام أنه أتى بزيادة فيتفطن لها ويعمل ما أمره الشارع بحيالها من سجود سهو أو نحوه.
> وأما أنك قيدتَ المسألة بقولك:


لو قلت ( عفا الله عنك ) إنما شرع التسبيحُ لإخبار الإمام أنه أتى بزيادة فيتفطن لها ويعمل ما أمره الشارع بحيالها من سجود سهو والرجوع عن الخطأ ونحوه لكان كلامك أجود...
و قولي أجود هنا على بابها أعني أن كلامك جيد عموما 
أما المسائل الأخيرة التي أثرتها فلعلي أجيبك عنها في المساء لأني في عجالة من أمري 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك لقول المخالف فما نحن إلا طلاب حق في مظانه

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

السنن الكبرى للنسائي  - كتاب الحد في الخمر
 حد الخمر - حديث:‏5124‏ 
 أخبرنا حميد بن مسعدة ، قال : أخبرنا يزيد وهو ابن زريع ، قال : حدثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن فيروز الداناج ، قال : سمعت حضين بن المنذر ، أن الوليد بن عقبة صلى بأهل الكوفة صلاة الصبح أربع ركعات ، ثم قال : أزيدكم ، قال : فشهد عليه عند عثمان أنه شارب خمر ، فقال علي لعثمان : " أقم عليه الحد " ، قال : دونك ابن عمك فأقم عليه الحد ، قال : " قم يا حسن فاجلده ، وفيم أنت وهذا ول غيرك " ، قال : بل ضعفت ووهنت وعجزت ، قم يا عبد الله بن جعفر فاجلده ، قال : فجعل يجلده وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، فقال : أمسك ، جلد نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر أربعين ، وكملها عمر ثمانين ، وكل سنة "


و قال شيخ الإسلام : ولهذا قالوا في العقائد‏:‏ إنه يصلي الجمعة والعيد خلف كل إمام براً كان أو فاجراً‏.‏ وكذلك إذا لم يكن في القرية إلا إمام واحد، فإنها تصلى خلفه الجماعات، فإن الصلاة في جماعة خير من صلاة الرجل وحده، وإن كان الإمام فاسقا‏.‏ هذا مذهب جماهير العلماء‏:‏ أحمد بن حنبل، والشافعي، وغيرهما، بل الجماعة واجبة على الأعيان في ظاهر مذهب أحمد‏.‏ ومن ترك الجمعة والجماعة خلف الإمام الفاجر، فهو مبتدع عند الإمام أحمد، وغيره، من أئمة السنة‏.‏ كما ذكره في رسالة عبدوس‏.‏ وابن مالك، والعطار‏.‏

والصحيح: أنه يصليها، ولا يعيدها، فإن الصحابة كانوا يصلون الجمعة والجماعة خلف الأئمة الفجار، ولا يعيدون كما كان ابن عمر يصلي خلف الحجاج، وابن مسعود وغيره يصلون خلف الوليد بن عقبة، وكان يشرب الخمر حتي أنه صلى بهم مرة الصبح أربعا ثم قال‏:‏ أزيدكم‏؟‏ فقال ابن مسعود‏:‏ ما زلنا معك منذ اليوم في زيادة‏!‏ ولهذا رفعوه إلى عثمان‏.‏ وفي صحيح البخاري أن عثمان   رضي اللّه عنه   لما حُصِر، صلى بالناس شخص، فسأل سائل عثمان، فقال‏:‏ إنك إمام عامة، وهذا الذي يصلي بالناس إمام فتنة‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ يا ابن أخي، إن الصلاة من أحسن ما يعمل الناس، فإذا أحسنوا فأحسن معهم، وإذا أساؤوا، فاجتنب إساءتهم‏.‏ ومثل هذا كثير‏. اهــ

هذا الحديث ان صح ينقض قول من إدعى تخصيص متابعة الإمام في غير المعصية فصلاة السكران باطلة قطعا !!!!!

----------


## ابن الطيب

قوله رحمه الله : " وبهذا قال علقمة والحسن وعطاء ،والزهري والنخعي  ومالك و الليث والشافعي ..."
  أي في المسألة التي هي محل النزاع ،فاسم الاشارة (هذا) عائد على ما تقدم من كلامه وليس متوقفا على الجزئية التي قصدتها فحسب فهو ذكر هؤلاء الأئمة لتقرير أصل المسألة وهي الزيادة ، والله أعلم .
  أما أمر الإجماع فالمسألة أوضح من أن نتجشم مشقة البحث عن ناقله فيكفي أننا لا نعلم كما قال من هم قبلنا من الأئمة في هذه المسألة خلافا 
  ولا يخفى عليك ،ولا شك، قول أبي الوليد الباجي  رحمه الله في المنتقى : قال :
"هذا الذي ذكره مالك مما لااختلاف فيه نعلمه لأن فرض الصلاة أربع ركعات فإذا زاد ساهيا وهو في نفس الزيادة وجب عليه الرجوع عنها متى ما ذكر قبل الركوع و بعده و بين السجدتين و على أي حال ذكر ذلك كان عليه كان عليه الترك لما هو فيه من العمل والأخذ فيما بقي عليه من تشهده ولذلك قال قضى صلاته، يريد أتم ما بقي عليه منها من جلوس وتشهد وسلام وسجد سجدتين يريد لسهو بعد السلام" انتهى



> السنن الكبرى للنسائي  - كتاب الحد في الخمر
>  حد الخمر - حديث:‏5124‏ 
> أخبرنا حميد بن مسعدة ، قال : أخبرنا يزيد وهو ابن زريع ، قال : حدثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن فيروز الداناج ، قال : سمعت حضين بن المنذر ، أن الوليد بن عقبة صلى بأهل الكوفة صلاة الصبح أربع ركعات ، ثم قال : أزيدكم ، قال : فشهد عليه عند عثمان أنه شارب خمر ، فقال علي لعثمان : " أقم عليه الحد " ، قال : دونك ابن عمك فأقم عليه الحد ، قال : " قم يا حسن فاجلده ، وفيم أنت وهذا ول غيرك " ، قال : بل ضعفت ووهنت وعجزت ، قم يا عبد الله بن جعفر فاجلده ، قال : فجعل يجلده وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، فقال : أمسك ، جلد نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر أربعين ، وكملها عمر ثمانين ، وكل سنة "
> 
> 
> و قال شيخ الإسلام : ولهذا قالوا في العقائد‏:‏ إنه يصلي الجمعة والعيد خلف كل إمام براً كان أو فاجراً‏.‏ وكذلك إذا لم يكن في القرية إلا إمام واحد، فإنها تصلى خلفه الجماعات، فإن الصلاة في جماعة خير من صلاة الرجل وحده، وإن كان الإمام فاسقا‏.‏ هذا مذهب جماهير العلماء‏:‏ أحمد بن حنبل، والشافعي، وغيرهما، بل الجماعة واجبة على الأعيان في ظاهر مذهب أحمد‏.‏ ومن ترك الجمعة والجماعة خلف الإمام الفاجر، فهو مبتدع عند الإمام أحمد، وغيره، من أئمة السنة‏.‏ كما ذكره في رسالة عبدوس‏.‏ وابن مالك، والعطار‏.‏
> 
> والصحيح: أنه يصليها، ولا يعيدها، فإن الصحابة كانوا يصلون الجمعة والجماعة خلف الأئمة الفجار، ولا يعيدون كما كان ابن عمر يصلي خلف الحجاج، وابن مسعود وغيره يصلون خلف الوليد بن عقبة، وكان يشرب الخمر حتي أنه صلى بهم مرة الصبح أربعا ثم قال‏:‏ أزيدكم‏؟‏ فقال ابن مسعود‏:‏ ما زلنا معك منذ اليوم في زيادة‏!‏ ولهذا رفعوه إلى عثمان‏.‏ وفي صحيح البخاري أن عثمان رضي اللّه عنه لما حُصِر، صلى بالناس شخص، فسأل سائل عثمان، فقال‏:‏ إنك إمام عامة، وهذا الذي يصلي بالناس إمام فتنة‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ يا ابن أخي، إن الصلاة من أحسن ما يعمل الناس، فإذا أحسنوا فأحسن معهم، وإذا أساؤوا، فاجتنب إساءتهم‏.‏ ومثل هذا كثير‏. اهــ


هذا الحديث ان صح ينقض قول من إدعى تخصيص متابعة الإمام في غير المعصية فصلاة السكران باطلة قطعا !!!!!
بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الكريم على هذا النقل لكن ... إن صح...
 فليته يصح ( ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> قوله رحمه الله : " وبهذا قال علقمة والحسن وعطاء ،والزهري والنخعي  ومالك و الليث والشافعي ..."
>   أي في المسألة التي هي محل النزاع ،فاسم الاشارة (هذا) عائد على ما تقدم من كلامه وليس متوقفا على الجزئية التي قصدتها فحسب فهو ذكر هؤلاء الأئمة لتقرير أصل المسألة وهي الزيادة ، والله أعلم .
>   أما أمر الإجماع فالمسألة أوضح من أن نتجشم مشقة البحث عن ناقله فيكفي أننا لا نعلم كما قال من هم قبلنا من الأئمة في هذه المسألة خلافا 
>   ولا يخفى عليك ،ولا شك، قول أبي الوليد الباجي  رحمه الله في المنتقى : قال :
> "هذا الذي ذكره مالك مما لااختلاف فيه نعلمه لأن فرض الصلاة أربع ركعات فإذا زاد ساهيا وهو في نفس الزيادة وجب عليه الرجوع عنها متى ما ذكر قبل الركوع و بعده و بين السجدتين و على أي حال ذكر ذلك كان عليه كان عليه الترك لما هو فيه من العمل والأخذ فيما بقي عليه من تشهده ولذلك قال قضى صلاته، يريد أتم ما بقي عليه منها من جلوس وتشهد وسلام وسجد سجدتين يريد لسهو بعد السلام" انتهى
> هذا الحديث ان صح ينقض قول من إدعى تخصيص متابعة الإمام في غير المعصية فصلاة السكران باطلة قطعا !!!!!
> بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الكريم على هذا النقل لكن ... إن صح...
>  فليته يصح ( ابتسامة)



شيخ الإسلام اعتمد عليه فلينظر في صحته !!!!

----------


## ابن الطيب

> شيخ الإسلام اعتمد عليه فلينظر في صحته !!!!


إن كان قد اعتمده رحمه الله واعتقد صحة هذا الحديث فإن مذهب شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله هو ما تم تقريره في ما سبق 
ففي  الفتاوى :
وَسُئِلَ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - :
عَنْ إمَامٍ قَامَ إلَى خَامِسَةٍ فَسَبَّحَ بِهِ فَلَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ وَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْهَ . فَهَلْ يَقُومُونَ مَعَهُ أَمْ لَا ؟ .
فَأَجَابَ :
إنْ قَامُوا مَعَهُ جَاهِلِينَ لَمْ تَبْطُلْ صَلَاتُهُمْ ؛ لَكِنْ مَعَ الْعِلْمِ لا يَنْبَغِي لَهُمْ أَنْ يُتَابِعُوهُ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ حَتَّى يُسَلِّمَ بِهِمْ أَوْ يُسَلِّمُوا قَبْلَهُ وَالِانْتِظَارُ أَحْسَنُ . وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> إن كان قد اعتمده رحمه الله واعتقد صحة هذا الحديث فإن مذهب شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله هو ما تم تقريره في ما سبق 
> ففي  الفتاوى :
> وَسُئِلَ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - :
> عَنْ إمَامٍ قَامَ إلَى خَامِسَةٍ فَسَبَّحَ بِهِ فَلَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ وَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْهَ . فَهَلْ يَقُومُونَ مَعَهُ أَمْ لَا ؟ .
> فَأَجَابَ :
> إنْ قَامُوا مَعَهُ جَاهِلِينَ لَمْ تَبْطُلْ صَلَاتُهُمْ ؛ لَكِنْ مَعَ الْعِلْمِ لا يَنْبَغِي لَهُمْ أَنْ يُتَابِعُوهُ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ حَتَّى يُسَلِّمَ بِهِمْ أَوْ يُسَلِّمُوا قَبْلَهُ وَالِانْتِظَارُ أَحْسَنُ . وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .




بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم لكن السؤال ليس في مذهب شيخ الإسلام فلسنا مقلدة لكن السؤال هل اعتماده على الحديث يعني تصحيحه له او انه ربما يحتج بالحديث الضعيف ؟

لذلك لابد من النظر في هذا الحديث فمن يتطوع و يدرس لنا درجة صحته ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسن الله إليكم جميعاً..

-         إن أردتما الإختصار الشديد؛ فالقصة صحيحة ثابتة لا غبار عليها، وأصله في صحيح مسلم والسنن.
-         وإن أردتما التفصيل:

فقد أخرجها من روايته المسندة من طريق: سعيد بن أبي عروبة، عن عبد الله بن فيروز مولى ابن عامر الداناج، عن الحضين بن المنذر: [الإمام أحمد في (المسند رقم 1234)، البيهقي في (الكبرى رقم 17309)].

ومن طريق: عبد الله بن المختار الأنصاري، عن عبد الله بن فيروز مولى ابن عامر الداناج، عن الحضين بن المنذر: [الإمام أحمد في (الفضائل رقم 1138)، أبو يعلى في (المسند رقم 504)، الطحاوي في (شرح المعاني رقم 3161) و(مشكل الآثار رقم 2448)، أبو نعيم في (تثبيت الإمامة رقم 114)].

·       قال ابن عبد البر في (الاستيعاب):
(وخبر صلاته بهم وَهُوَ سكران، وقوله: [أزيدكم بعد أن صلى الصبح أربعًا] مشهور من رواية الثقات من نقل أهل الحديث، وأهل الأخبار).
قال: (وقد روي فيما ذكر الطبري أنه تعصب عليه قوم من أهل الكوفة بغيا وحسدا وشهدوا عليه أنه تقيأ الخمر.. وذكر القصة وفيها: أن عُثْمَان رحمة الله عليه قال له: "يا أخي اصبر فان الله يأجرك ويبوء القوم بإثمك"، قال: وهذا الخبر من نقل أهل الأخبار لا يصح عند أهل الحديث، ولا له عند أهل العلم أصل، والصحيح عندهم فِي ذَلِكَ مَا رواه عبد العزيز بْن المختار، وسعيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة، عَنْ عَبْد اللَّهِ الداناج، عَنْ حضين بْن المنذر أَبِي ساسان: أنه ركب إلى عُثْمَان وأخبره بقصة الْوَلِيد، وقدم على عُثْمَان رجلان فشهدا عليه بشرب الخمر، وأنه صَلَّى الغداة بالكوفة أربعا، ثُمَّ قال: أزيدكم؟ قال أحدهما: رأيته يشربها، وقال الآخر: رأيته يتقيأها، فَقَالَ عُثْمَان: إنه لم يتقيأها حَتَّى شربها، فَقَالَ لعلي: أقم عليه الحد.. وذكر الحديث).

----------


## ابن جريج

> السنن الكبرى للنسائي  - كتاب الحد في الخمر
>  حد الخمر - حديث:‏5124‏ 
>  أخبرنا حميد بن مسعدة ، قال : أخبرنا يزيد وهو ابن زريع ، قال : حدثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن فيروز الداناج ، قال : سمعت حضين بن المنذر ، أن الوليد بن عقبة صلى بأهل الكوفة صلاة الصبح أربع ركعات ، ثم قال : أزيدكم ، قال : فشهد عليه عند عثمان أنه شارب خمر ، فقال علي لعثمان : " أقم عليه الحد " ، قال : دونك ابن عمك فأقم عليه الحد ، قال : " قم يا حسن فاجلده ، وفيم أنت وهذا ول غيرك " ، قال : بل ضعفت ووهنت وعجزت ، قم يا عبد الله بن جعفر فاجلده ، قال : فجعل يجلده وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، فقال : أمسك ، جلد نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر أربعين ، وكملها عمر ثمانين ، وكل سنة "
> 
> 
> و قال شيخ الإسلام : ولهذا قالوا في العقائد‏:‏ إنه يصلي الجمعة والعيد خلف كل إمام براً كان أو فاجراً‏.‏ وكذلك إذا لم يكن في القرية إلا إمام واحد، فإنها تصلى خلفه الجماعات، فإن الصلاة في جماعة خير من صلاة الرجل وحده، وإن كان الإمام فاسقا‏.‏ هذا مذهب جماهير العلماء‏:‏ أحمد بن حنبل، والشافعي، وغيرهما، بل الجماعة واجبة على الأعيان في ظاهر مذهب أحمد‏.‏ ومن ترك الجمعة والجماعة خلف الإمام الفاجر، فهو مبتدع عند الإمام أحمد، وغيره، من أئمة السنة‏.‏ كما ذكره في رسالة عبدوس‏.‏ وابن مالك، والعطار‏.‏
> 
> والصحيح: أنه يصليها، ولا يعيدها، فإن الصحابة كانوا يصلون الجمعة والجماعة خلف الأئمة الفجار، ولا يعيدون كما كان ابن عمر يصلي خلف الحجاج، وابن مسعود وغيره يصلون خلف الوليد بن عقبة، وكان يشرب الخمر حتي أنه صلى بهم مرة الصبح أربعا ثم قال‏:‏ أزيدكم‏؟‏ فقال ابن مسعود‏:‏ ما زلنا معك منذ اليوم في زيادة‏!‏ ولهذا رفعوه إلى عثمان‏.‏ وفي صحيح البخاري أن عثمان   رضي اللّه عنه   لما حُصِر، صلى بالناس شخص، فسأل سائل عثمان، فقال‏:‏ إنك إمام عامة، وهذا الذي يصلي بالناس إمام فتنة‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ يا ابن أخي، إن الصلاة من أحسن ما يعمل الناس، فإذا أحسنوا فأحسن معهم، وإذا أساؤوا، فاجتنب إساءتهم‏.‏ ومثل هذا كثير‏. اهــ
> هذا الحديث ان صح ينقض قول من إدعى تخصيص متابعة الإمام في غير المعصية فصلاة السكران باطلة قطعا !!!!!


أخي الكريم :
- الثابت عن الوليد هو قوله أزيدكم بعدما صلى بهم وهو ثمل (سكران) فقط ، وهي الرواية التي عزوتها للنسائي في السنن الكبرى .
قال ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب (ج1 ص492) :
[  أخباره في شرب الخمر ومنادمته أبا زبيد الطائي كثيرة يسمج بنا ذكرها هنا ] وذكر طرفا منها.
ونقل عز الدين ابن الأثير في أسد الغابة عنه قوله :
[ وخبر صلاته بهم سكران وقوله لهم : أزيدكم بعد أن صلى الصبح أربعا مشهور من رواية الثقات من أهل الحديث ] .
* وهذه الرواية لا تدل على أنهم تابعوه على الزيادة كما لا يخفي .
- وأما زيادة ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه التي نقلتها عن شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله فلم تثبت بإسناد متصل ، فرواها ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب (1/ 492) من طريق عمر بن شبة[صدوق] قال حدثنا هارون بن معروف[ثقة] قال حدثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة[صدوق يهم قليلا] عن ابن شوذب[ثقة] فذكره .
وهذا إسناد منقطع ‘ فبين ابن عبد البر وابن شبة مفاوز ، ولم أجده متصلا في كتاب مسند .
وعليه فإن هذه الزيادة غير صحيحة .
- وعلى فرض صحتها فليس فيها حجة لمن تابع الإمام في زيادة ركعة وذلك لأمرين :
الأول : أنها مخالفة للمشهور من مذهب السلف .
الثاني : أنها حادثة عين لا عموم لها .
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> أخي الكريم :
> - الثابت عن الوليد هو قوله أزيدكم بعدما صلى بهم وهو ثمل (سكران) فقط ، وهي الرواية التي عزوتها للنسائي في السنن الكبرى .
> قال ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب (ج1 ص492) :
> [  أخباره في شرب الخمر ومنادمته أبا زبيد الطائي كثيرة يسمج بنا ذكرها هنا ] وذكر طرفا منها.
> ونقل عز الدين ابن الأثير في أسد الغابة عنه قوله :
> [ وخبر صلاته بهم سكران وقوله لهم : أزيدكم بعد أن صلى الصبح أربعا مشهور من رواية الثقات من أهل الحديث ] .
> * وهذه الرواية لا تدل على أنهم تابعوه على الزيادة كما لا يخفي .
> - وأما زيادة ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه التي نقلتها عن شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله فلم تثبت بإسناد متصل ، فرواها ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب (1/ 492) من طريق عمر بن شبة[صدوق] قال حدثنا هارون بن معروف[ثقة] قال حدثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة[صدوق يهم قليلا] عن ابن شوذب[ثقة] فذكره .
> وهذا إسناد منقطع ‘ فبين ابن عبد البر وابن شبة مفاوز ، ولم أجده متصلا في كتاب مسند .
> ...



اخي الكريم اراك خلطت في الامور ، هات مذهب الصحابة في المسألة حتى ننظر هل هو مخالف لفعل لذلك ام لا و مند متى تعتبر واقعة كهذه واقعة عين !!!!  و كيف ذلك و هي توافق نصا صحيحا في متابعة الإمام!!!!

----------


## السكران التميمي

أعتذر من الإخوة فقد كنت أظن المطلوب هو الحكم على الحديث فقط المروي، ولم ألتفت إلى أن المراد هو الزيادة التي قالها ابن مسعود.

وعليه أحبتي.. فهذه الزيادة باطلة لا تثبت، ولم أرها في رواية مسندة ثابتة إطلاقاً.. وفيها من النكارة الواضحة التي لا تغفل.. وما أراها إلا ملفقة على أصل الرواية.
تفرد بها ابن شبة من روايته، لم أجد من أسندها متصلة إلا أبو الفرج في (الأغاني). فتأمل

----------


## ابن جريج

بارك الله فيك أخي السكران ؛ فقد ذهلت عن رواية أبي الفرج الأصفهاني الذي أسندها ، وهي لا تخرج الزيادة عن النكارة والبطلان كما تفضلت .
وأما أخي عبد الكريم فأقول له :
الزيادة التي اعتمدت عليها منكرة باطلة لا يصح التعلق بها ، وما أوردتُه من إجابة فإنما هو على فرض صحتها ، وإلا فالرواية لاتصح إطلاقا .
وأما قولي بأن هذا هو المشهور فحسبك أن تفتح أي كتاب من مصادر الفقه وتقرأ في باب السهو وستجد ما يسرك.
وقد سئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : إذا صلى الإمام خمساً سهواً فما حكم صلاته وصلاة من خلفه؟ وهل يعتد المسبوق بتلك الركعة الزائدة ؟
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله : إذا صلى الإمام خمساً سهواً فإن صلاته صحيحة ، وصلاة من اتبعه في ذلك ساهياً أو جاهلاً صحيحة ايضاً .
وأما من علم بالزيادة فإنه إذا قام الإمام إلى الزائدة وجب عليه أن يجلس ويسلم ، لأنه في هذه الحالة يعتقد أن صلاة إمامه باطلة إلا إذا كان يخشى أن إمامه قام إلى الزائدة ، لأنه أخل بقراءة الفاتحة ( مثلاً ) في إحدى الركعات فحينئذ ينتظر ولا يسلم .
وأما بالنسبة للمسبوق الذي دخل مع الإمام في الثانية فما بعدها فإن هذه الركعة الزائدة تحسب له ، فإذا دخل مع الإمام في الثانية مثلاً سلم مع الإمام الذي زاد ركعة ، وإن دخل في الثالثة أتى بركعة بعد سلام الإمام من الزائدة ، وذلك لأننا لو قلنا بأن المسبوق لا يعتد بالزائدة للزم من ذلك أن يزيد ركعة عمداً ، وهذا موجب لبطلان الصلاة ، أما الإمام فهو معذور بالزيادة ، لأنه كان ناسياً فلا تبطل صلاته.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> بارك الله فيك أخي السكران ؛ فقد ذهلت عن رواية أبي الفرج بن الجوزي الذي أسندها ، وهي لا تخرج الزيادة عن النكارة والبطلان كما تفضلت .
> وأما أخي عبد الكريم فأقول له :
> الزيادة التي اعتمدت عليها منكرة باطلة لا يصح التعلق بها ، وما أوردتُه من إجابة فإنما هو على فرض صحتها ، وإلا فالرواية لاتصح إطلاقا .
> وأما قولي بأن هذا هو المشهور فحسبك أن تفتح أي كتاب من مصادر الفقه وتقرأ في باب السهو وستجد ما يسرك.
> وقد سئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : إذا صلى الإمام خمساً سهواً فما حكم صلاته وصلاة من خلفه؟ وهل يعتد المسبوق بتلك الركعة الزائدة ؟
> فأجاب فضيلته بقوله : إذا صلى الإمام خمساً سهواً فإن صلاته صحيحة ، وصلاة من اتبعه في ذلك ساهياً أو جاهلاً صحيحة ايضاً .
> وأما من علم بالزيادة فإنه إذا قام الإمام إلى الزائدة وجب عليه أن يجلس ويسلم ، لأنه في هذه الحالة يعتقد أن صلاة إمامه باطلة إلا إذا كان يخشى أن إمامه قام إلى الزائدة ، لأنه أخل بقراءة الفاتحة ( مثلاً ) في إحدى الركعات فحينئذ ينتظر ولا يسلم .
> وأما بالنسبة للمسبوق الذي دخل مع الإمام في الثانية فما بعدها فإن هذه الركعة الزائدة تحسب له ، فإذا دخل مع الإمام في الثانية مثلاً سلم مع الإمام الذي زاد ركعة ، وإن دخل في الثالثة أتى بركعة بعد سلام الإمام من الزائدة ، وذلك لأننا لو قلنا بأن المسبوق لا يعتد بالزائدة للزم من ذلك أن يزيد ركعة عمداً ، وهذا موجب لبطلان الصلاة ، أما الإمام فهو معذور بالزيادة ، لأنه كان ناسياً فلا تبطل صلاته.




اخي الكريم لم اعتمد الزيادة انما قلت لك انك خلطت في مسألة واقعة العين !!!!!! و مسألة مخالفة السلف للأثر  !!!!!!   فهذه دعاوي لا تصلح أما قضية " القول  المشهور" فهذه دعوى أكبر من أختها ، أليس العثيمين رحمه الله من يقول بطهارة دم الآدمي و لم نعرف لهذا القول سابقا عند السلف !!!!  و كم من أقوال مشهورة عند السلف خالفها المعاصرون كمسألة طهارة الدم و مسألة التوقيت في السفر !!! الأمر ليس بالشهرة فتنبه لذلك.


إذن الأثر كما قلت سابقا لو قرأت جيدا مشاركتي *قلت فيه* "هذا الحديث ان صح ينقض قول من إدعى تخصيص متابعة الإمام في غير المعصية فصلاة السكران باطلة قطعا !!!!! "  و في هذا رد على قول العثيمين رحمه الله أن اعتقاد المأموم بطلان صلاة الإمام يكفي لعدم متابعته !!!

فكما تابعت السكران في صلاته و صلاته لا تصح مطلقا كذلك تتابعه في الركعة لأن القول بأن متابعة الإمام في غير المحظور مردود بمتابعة الصحابة للوليد و هو في حالة سكر ، هنا بينت القصيد يا أخي الكريم.

بل متابعة المأموم  الإمام في أمر من جنس الصلاة أولى له من متابعته بما هو محظور عن للصلاة كالصلاة سكرانا !!! فالسكران غير معذور بسكره لكن الإمام معذور بنسيانه و زيادة الركعة !!!

و الله أعلم


ملاحظة لا أناقش لنصرة قول معين لكن أريد فقط أن أبين لكم أن الأمور الخلافية ليست سهلة و قد يغيب عن الكثير منا العديد من الأدلة فيقصي قول المخالف فتنبهوا لذلك !!!

----------


## ابن جريج

> اخي الكريم لم اعتمد الزيادة انما قلت لك انك خلطت في مسألة واقعة العين !!!!!! و مسألة مخالفة السلف للأثر  !!!!!!   فهذه دعاوي لا تصلح أما قضية " القول  المشهور" فهذه دعوى أكبر من أختها ، أليس العثيمين رحمه الله من يقول بطهارة دم الآدمي و لم نعرف لهذا القول سابقا عند السلف !!!!  و كم من أقوال مشهورة عند السلف خالفها المعاصرون كمسألة طهارة الدم و مسألة التوقيت في السفر !!! الأمر ليس بالشهرة فتنبه لذلك.
> 
> 
> إذن الأثر كما قلت سابقا لو قرأت جيدا مشاركتي *قلت فيه* "هذا الحديث ان صح ينقض قول من إدعى تخصيص متابعة الإمام في غير المعصية فصلاة السكران باطلة قطعا !!!!! "  و في هذا رد على قول العثيمين رحمه الله أن اعتقاد المأموم بطلان صلاة الإمام يكفي لعدم متابعته !!!
> 
> فكما تابعت السكران في صلاته و صلاته لا تصح مطلقا كذلك تتابعه في الركعة لأن القول بأن متابعة الإمام في غير المحظور مردود بمتابعة الصحابة للوليد و هو في حالة سكر ، هنا بينت القصيد يا أخي الكريم و الله أعلم


أخي الكريم :
هذا تناقض ، تقول إنك لم تعتمد على رواية ابن مسعود ، ثم تعاود القول بأن الصحابة تابعوا الوليد ، من أين لك هذا ، وعلى أي شيء اعتمدت؟؟
قلت لك : الرواية التي اعتمدت عليها باطلة ، فاثبت العرش ثم انقش ، وإذا لم تكن أجوبتي مقنعة لك ، فلعل بطلان الرواية خير مقنع لي ولك.
والله الموفق

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> أخي الكريم :
> هذا تناقض ، تقول إنك لم تعتمد على رواية ابن مسعود ، ثم تعاود القول بأن الصحابة تابعوا الوليد ، من أين لك هذا ، وعلى أي شيء اعتمدت؟؟
> قلت لك : الرواية التي اعتمدت عليها باطلة ، فاثبت العرش ثم انقش ، وإذا لم تكن أجوبتي مقنعة لك ، فلعل بطلان الرواية خير مقنع لي ولك.
> والله الموفق



يبدو أنك  لم تقرأ أصلا المشاركة  و كأن الوليد ليس صحابيا و من جلده ليس صحابيا و  كأنه ليس في الكوفة صحابة !!!!!! و الرواية في صحيح مسلم !!!  و كأني قلت ان الوليد رضي الله عنه زاد او تابعه الصحابة على ذلك !!!!   لذلك لا تستحق حتى التعقيب حتى تفهم ما كتب في المشاركة.

----------


## ابن جريج

غفر الله لي ولك آمين

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

صحيح مسلم  - كتاب الحدود
 باب حد الخمر - حديث:‏3306‏ 
 وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ، وزهير بن حرب ، وعلي بن حجر ، قالوا : حدثنا إسماعيل وهو ابن علية ، عن ابن أبي عروبة ، عن عبد الله الداناج ، ح وحدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي ، واللفظ له ، أخبرنا يحيى بن حماد ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار ، حدثنا عبد الله بن فيروز ، مولى ابن عامر الداناج ، حدثنا حضين بن المنذر أبو ساسان ، قال : شهدت عثمان بن عفان وأتي بالوليد قد صلى الصبح ركعتين ، ثم قال : أزيدكم ، فشهد عليه رجلان أحدهما حمران أنه شرب الخمر ، وشهد آخر أنه رآه يتقيأ ، فقال عثمان : إنه لم يتقيأ حتى شربها ، فقال : يا علي ، قم فاجلده ، فقال علي : قم يا حسن فاجلده ، فقال الحسن : ول حارها من تولى قارها ، فكأنه وجد عليه ، فقال : يا عبد الله بن جعفر قم فاجلده ، فجلده وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، فقال : أمسك ، ثم قال : " جلد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين " ، وجلد أبو بكر أربعين ، وعمر ثمانين ، " وكل سنة ، وهذا أحب إلي . زاد علي بن حجر في روايته ، قال إسماعيل : وقد سمعت حديث الداناج منه فلم أحفظه 

مستخرج أبي عوانة  - كتاب الحدود
 باب مبلغ حد شارب الخمر وصفة ضربه وما يضرب به - حديث:‏5104‏ 
 حدثنا ابن المنادي ، وعباس الدوري ، قالا : ثنا يونس بن محمد ، قثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار ، قثنا عبد الله بن فيروز الداناج ، قال : حدثني حضين بن المنذر أبو ساسان الرقاشي ، قال : حضرت عثمان بن عفان ، وأتي بالوليد بن عقبة ، أنه صلى بأهل الكوفة الغداة أربعا ، ثم قال : أزيدكم وشهد عليه حمران ورجل فشهد أحدهما أنه رآه يشربها ، وشهد الآخر أنه رآه يتقيؤها ، فقال عثمان : إنه لم يتقيأها حتى شربها ، ثم قال لعلي : أقم عليه الحد فأمر علي عبد الله بن جعفر ذي الجناحين أن يجلده ، فأخذ في جلده وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، ثم قال له : أمسك ، جلد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين ، وجلد أبو بكر أربعين ، وجلد عمر ثمانين وكل سنة وهذا أحب إلي ، حدثنا يونس بن حبيب ، قثنا أبو داود ، ح . وحدثنا هلال بن العلاء ، قثنا أحمد بن عبد الملك ، قالا : ثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار ، عن عبد الله بن فيروز الداناج ، عن حضين بن المنذر أبي ساسان الرقاشي ، قال : حضرت عثمان بن عفان فذكر بمعناه بطوله ، حدثنا عباس بن محمد الدوري ، قثنا روح ، قثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، عن عبد الله الداناج ، بهذا الحديث إلا أنه ، قال فيه : وكلم علي عثمان فيه ، قال : دونك ابن عمك فأقم عليه الحد يا أبا حسن فاجلده

شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي  - كتاب الحدود
 باب حد الخمر - حديث:‏3154‏ 
 حدثنا محمد بن خزيمة , قال : ثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم , قال : ثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار الأنصاري , قال : ثنا عبد الله بن الداناج , قال : ثنا حضين بن المنذر الرقاشي , قال : شهدت عثمان بن عفان وقد أتي بالوليد بن عقبة وقد صلى بأهل الكوفة الصبح أربعا ، وقال : أزيدكم قال : فشهد عليه حمران ورجل آخر . قال : فشهد أحدهما أنه رآه يشربها وشهد الآخر أنه رآه يقيئها . قال : فقال عثمان إنه لم يقئها حتى شربها فقال عثمان لعلي : أقم عليه الحد فقال علي لابنه الحسن : أقم عليه الحد . قال : فقال الحسن : ول حارها من تولى قارها . قال : فقال علي لعبد الله بن جعفر أقم عليه الحد فأخذ السوط فجعل يجلده وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ثم قال له : أمسك . ثم قال : " إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جلد أربعين وجلد أبو بكر أربعين وجلد عمر ثمانين وكل سنة وهذا أحب إلي " قال أبو جعفر : فذهب قوم إلى أن الحد الذي يجب على شارب الخمر هذا أربعون واحتجوا في ذلك بهذه الآثار . وخالفهم في ذلك آخرون وادعوا فساد هذا الحديث وأنكروا أن يكون علي رضي الله عنه قال من ذلك شيئا لأنه قد روي عنه ما يخالف ذلك ويدفعه . وهو ما 

السنن الكبرى للنسائي  - كتاب الحد في الخمر
 حد الخمر - حديث:‏5124‏ 
 أخبرنا حميد بن مسعدة ، قال : أخبرنا يزيد وهو ابن زريع ، قال : حدثنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن فيروز الداناج ، قال : سمعت حضين بن المنذر ، أن الوليد بن عقبة صلى بأهل الكوفة صلاة الصبح أربع ركعات ، ثم قال : أزيدكم ، قال : فشهد عليه عند عثمان أنه شارب خمر ، فقال علي لعثمان : " أقم عليه الحد " ، قال : دونك ابن عمك فأقم عليه الحد ، قال : " قم يا حسن فاجلده ، وفيم أنت وهذا ول غيرك " ، قال : بل ضعفت ووهنت وعجزت ، قم يا عبد الله بن جعفر فاجلده ، قال : فجعل يجلده وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، فقال : أمسك ، جلد نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر أربعين ، وكملها عمر ثمانين ، وكل سنة "

السنن الكبرى للبيهقي  - كتاب السرقة
 كتاب الأشربة والحد فيها -  باب ما جاء في عدد حد الخمر
 حديث:‏16299‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الأصبهاني ، أنبأ أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي ، ثنا الحسن بن محمد الزعفراني ، ثنا عبد الوهاب بن عطاء ، عن سعيد ، عن عبد الله الداناج ، عن حضين أبي ساسان ، قال : ركب نفر منهم فأتوا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه , فأخبروه بما صنع الوليد , فقال عثمان لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما : دونك ابن عمك فاجلده ، فقال علي للحسن رضي الله عنهما : قم فاجلده ، فقال الحسن رضي الله عنه : فيما أنت وهذا , ول هذا غيرك ، فقال : بل عجزت ووهنت وضعفت , يا عبد الله بن جعفر قم فاجلده , فجعل يجلده وعلي رضي الله عنه يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، فقال : أمسك " جلد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين " , وجلد أبو بكر أربعين , وجلد عمر ثمانين , وكل سنة وأخبرنا أبو محمد ، أنبأ أبو سعيد ، ثنا الزعفراني ، ثنا يزيد بن هارون ، أنبأ سعيد ، عن عبد الله الداناج ، عن حضين بن المنذر بن الحارث بن وعلة ، أن الوليد بن عقبة ، صلى بالناس الصبح أربعا , ثم التفت إليهم فقال : أزيدكم ؟ فرفع ذلك إلى عثمان رضي الله عنه , فذكر نحوه غير أن في حديث يزيد : ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين , وأبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما صدرا من خلافته أربعين , ثم أتمها عمر ثمانين , وكل سنة أخرجه مسلم في الصحيح من حديث ابن علية ، عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة مختصرا

معرفة السنن والآثار للبيهقي  - كتاب الأشربة والحد فيها
 باب عدد حد الخمر - حديث:‏5487‏ 
 أخبرناه عاليا أتم من ذلك أبو علي الروذباري ، حدثنا عبد الله بن عمر بن أحمد بن شوذب ، بواسط ، حدثنا شعيب بن أيوب ، حدثنا يزيد بن هارون ، أخبرنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، عن عبد الله الداناج ، عن حضين بن المنذر بن الحارث بن وعلة قال : صلى الوليد بن عقبة بالناس الفجر أربعا ، وهو سكران ، فالتفت إليهم فقال : أزيدكم ؟ فرفع ذلك إلى عثمان بن عفان ، فقال له علي : اجلده ، فأمر بضربه ، فقال علي للحسن : يا حسن ، قم فاضربه قال : فيم أنت من ذلك ؟ قال : لا ، بل ضعفت ووهنت وعجزت ، ثم قال : يا عبد الله بن جعفر فاضربه قال : فقام إليه عبد الله بن جعفر فجعل يضربه ، وعلي يعد حتى بلغ أربعين ، فقال : كفاك - أو كف - ثم قال ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرب*عين , وأبو بكر وعمر صدرا من خلافته أربعين , ثم أتمها عمر ثمانين ، وكل سنة " رواه مسلم في الصحيح عن علي بن حجر وغيره ، وأخرجه أيضا من حديث عبد العزيز بن المختار ، عن عبد الله بن فيروز الداناج وزاد : وهو أحب إلي وقال أبو عيسى الترمذي : سألت البخاري عن هذا الحديث ، فقال : هو حديث حسن قال أحمد : هذا حديث صحيح مخرج في مسانيد أهل الحديث ومخرجات أكثرهم في السنن والذي يدعي تسوية الأخبار على مذهبه ، لم يمكنه صرف هذا الحديث إلى ما وقته صاحبه ، فأنكر الحديث أصلا واستدل على فساده بما جرى من الصحابة في حديث شارب الخمر ، وأن عليا قال : " من شرب الخمر فجلدناه فمات وديناه ؛ لأنه شيء صنعناه " وفي رواية : رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسن فيها شيئا ، وبأن عمر وعليا جلدا ثمانين ، وأنهم أجمعوا على الثمانين ، فصار الحد مؤقتا بها في الخمر ، وقبل ذلك لم يكن مؤقتا وهذا الذي ذكر من إنكار الحديث وفساده غير مقبول منه ، فصحة الحديث إنما تعرف بثقة رجاله ومعرفتهم بما يوجب قبول خبرهم وقد عرفهم حفاظ أهل الحديث وقبلوا حديثهم كيف وقد ثبت عن عثمان ، وعلي رضي الله عنهما في هذه القصة من وجه آخر لا يشك في صحته : جلد أربعين أخبرناه أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، حدثنا العباس بن محمد الدوري ، حدثنا علي بن بحر بن بري ، حدثنا هشام بن يوسف ، أخبرنا معمر ، عن الزهري قال : أخبرني عروة بن الزبير ، أن عبيد الله بن عدي بن الخيار ، أخبره ، فذكر قصة دخوله على عثمان ، وأنه كلمه في شأن الوليد بن عقبة قال : فقال عثمان : فأما ما ذكرت من شأن الوليد فسنأخذ فيه إن شاء الله بالحق ، فجلده أربعين ، وأمر علي بن أبي طالب أن يجلده أخرجه البخاري في الصحيح من حديث هشام بن يوسف وهذا وإن كان موقوفا ففيه قوة حديث حضين بن المنذر ، وهو يوافقه في الإجماع عن عثمان ، وعلي رضي الله عنهما على جلد أربعين ، وأنه يجوز الاقتصار على الأربعين بعدما أشير على عمر بالثمانين وفي حديث حضين زيادة : سنة ، وقد وافقه على ذلك قتادة عن أنس ، وذلك فيما 

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  - مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة
 مسند الخلفاء الراشدين -  مسند علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه
 حديث:‏1202‏ 
 حدثنا يزيد بن هارون ، أخبرنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة ، عن عبد الله الداناج ، عن حضين بن المنذر بن الحارث بن وعلة : أن الوليد بن عقبة ، صلى بالناس الصبح أربعا ، ثم التفت إليهم فقال : أزيدكم ؟ فرفع ذلك إلى عثمان ، فأمر به أن يجلد ، فقال علي للحسن بن علي : قم يا حسن فاجلده . قال : وفيم أنت وذاك ؟ فقال علي : " بل عجزت ووهنت ، قم ، يا عبد الله بن جعفر فاجلده " فقام عبد الله بن جعفر فجلده ، وعلي يعد ، فلما بلغ أربعين قال له : أمسك ، ثم قال : " ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الخمر أربعين ، وضرب أبو بكر أربعين ، وعمر صدرا من خلافته ، ثم أتمها عمر ثمانين وكل سنة " 

مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي  - مسند علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه
 حديث:‏481‏ 
 حدثنا أبو الربيع الزهراني ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار الأنصاري ، عن عبد الله بن فيروز ، حدثني حضين بن المنذر الرقاشي ، قال : شهدت عثمان بن عفان وأتي بالوليد بن عقبة قد صلى بأهل الكوفة الصبح أربعا ، ثم قال : أزيدكم ؟ ، قال : شهد عليه حمران ورجل آخر ، شهد أحدهما أنه رآه يشربها ، يعني الخمر ، وشهد الآخر أنه رآه يتقيؤها ، فقال عثمان : إنه لم يتقيأها حتى شربها ، فقال : لعلي بن أبي طالب أقم عليه الحد ، فقال علي لابنه الحسن : أقم عليه الحد ، فقال الحسن : ول حارها من تولى قارها ، فقال لعبد الله بن جعفر ابن أخيه : أقم عليه الحد فأخذ سوطا فجلده ، وعلي يعد فلما بلغ أربعين ، قال : " أمسك ، جلد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين ، وأبو بكر أربعين ، وعمر ثمانين ، وكل سنة وهذا أحب إلي "

الفوائد الشهير بالغيلانيات لأبي بكر الشافعي  - مجلس آخر
 حديث:‏296‏ 
 حدثنا محمد قال : ثنا يزيد قال : أنبأ ابن أبي عروبة عن عبد الله الداناج ، عن حضين بن المنذر قال : صلى الوليد بن عقبة أربعا وهو سكران ثم انفتل فقال : أزيدكم ؟ فرفع ذلك إلى عثمان بن عفان فقال له علي بن أبي طالب : اضربه الحد ، فأمر بضربه فقال علي للحسين : قم فاضربه قال : فما أنت وذاك ؟ قال : إنك ضعفت ووهنت وعجزت ثم قال : قم يا عبد الله بن جعفر ، فقام عبد الله بن جعفر فجعل يضربه وعلي يعد حتى إذا بلغ أربعين قال : كف أو اكتف ثم قال : " ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين ، وضرب أبو بكر أربعين ، وضرب عمر صدرا من خلافته أربعين وثمانين وكل سنة " 

تثبيت الإمامة وترتيب الخلافة لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني  - خلافة الإمام أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه
 حديث:‏115‏ 
 حدثنا فاروق الخطابي ، حدثنا أبو مسلم الكشي ، حدثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار الدباغ ، حدثنا عبد الله الداناج ، حدثنا حضين بن المنذر ، قال : شهدت عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وأتي بالوليد بن عقبة قد صلى بأهل الكوفة الصبح أربعا وقال : أزيدكم فشهد عليه حميران ورجل آخر ، شهد أحدهما أنه رآه يشربها وشهد الآخر أنه رآه يقيئها قال : فقال عثمان رضي الله عنه : " " إنه لم يقئها حتى شربها " " وقال عثمان لعلي رضي الله عنهما : " " قم فاجلده " " فقال علي رضي الله عنه لعبد الله بن جعفر : أقم عليه الحد . فأخذ السوط فجعل يجلده وعلي عليه السلام يعده حتى بلغ أربعين . فقال : أمسك ، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جلد أربعين ، وجلد أبو بكر رضي الله عنه أربعين ، وجلد عمر رضي الله عنه ثمانين وكل سنة

معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم  - ذكر النوع الأربعين من معرفة علوم الحديث
 حديث:‏372‏ 
 أخبرنا أحمد بن عثمان البزاز ببغداد ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن مسلمة الواسطي قال : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون قال : أخبرنا سعيد بن أبي عروبة , عن عبد الله الداناج , عن حضين بن المنذر بن وعلة قال : صلى الوليد بن عقبة بالناس أربعا ، وهو سكران ، فذكر الحديث فقال علي : " ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين ، وضرب أبو بكر أربعين ، وضرب عمر صدرا من خلافته أربعين ، ثم أتمها عثمان ثمانين وكل سنة " قال أبو عبد الله : ليس في رواة الحديث حضين بالضاد غير أبي ساسان هذا ، وهو تابعي جليل ، ورد مع عبد الله بن عامر نيسابور ، ومرو قال الحاكم : وفي أتباع التابعين منهم جماعة ، وهذا مثاله :

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> غفر الله لي ولك آمين



آمين

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

مشاركة :
اعجبتني المسالة واعجبني النقاش الجيد فيها مع ماحلاه وجمله من ادب جزاكم الله خيرا .
وللاخوة الافاضل الذين يرون القول بوجوب متابعة الامام في الزيادة هذه الامور :
محل النزاع في المسالة هو :
متابعة الامام في القيام للركعة الخامسة والماموم يعلم يقينا خطا امامه .
وجه قولهم :
ان القيام الى خامسة عمدا مبطل من مبطلات الصلاة .
الامر بمتابعة الامام لايشمل حالة ما اذا استلزمت متابعة الامام بطلان صلاة مامومه دليله ان الامر بطاعة ولي الامر لاتستلزم طاعته في المعصية .
ان هذا قول اهل العلم السابقين لايعلم لهم مخالف .
والانسان يجبن ان يقول بقول ليس له فيه سلف ولاسيما وهذا القول قد يؤدي الى بطلان صلاته .
واما الادلة التي استدل بها الاخوة وبعضها قال به الشيخ العلامة الالباني رحمه الله تعالى فهي محتملة واذا ورد على الدليل الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال .
اما الادلة التي استدل بها الاخوة على القول بوجوب متابعة الامام وقبلهم الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله تعالى فالنظر فيها كالتالي :
اقوى دليل قول ابن مسعود : (( ما زلنا معك منذ اليوم في زيادة‏ )) وهذا الرواية لاتصح فلايصح الاستدلال بها .
اما حديث (( انما جعل الامام ليؤتم به )) فمخصوص من هذا العموم بدليل الادلة السابق ذكرها في ادلة القول الاول ومنها ما علمناه من قاعدة الشريعة العامة انما الطاعة في المعروف . ومنها ان هذا فهم الائمة وفهمهم اولى من فهمنا .ومنها ان هذا معرض للصلاة للبطلان فنحتاج الى دليل لنفي البطلان عن صلاة المتابع امامه وهو يعلم لانه زاد خامسة عمدا ، وهذه الزيادة ليست مبنية الا على خطأ امامه فنحتاج الى دليل اقوى من العموم الذي قد يشمل هذه الحالة وقد لا يشملها اذ هي جزئية يسيرة من عموم عارضها ماهو اقوى وليس في هذا نقضا للعموم فالعموم باق ويستثنى منه فقط هذه الحالة .
والتخصيص بحالة واحدة وهي ما اذا تيقن الماموم خطا امامه .
واما متابعة الصحابة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الزيادة في الخامسة فلانه في زمن التشريع واحتمال تغيير الاحكام وارد بدليل عدم تنبيههم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو علموا انه خطا يقينا لنبهوا .
وبدليل قول ذي اليدين في نقص ركعتين (( اقصرت الصلاة ام نسيت )) فاحتمال تغيير الحكم وارد فليس هذا داخلا في مسالتنا اذ مسالتنا فيمن تيقن خطا امامه .
واما قصة الوليد بن عقبة فاذا التزمنا بما التزم به الاخوة فيلزم منها لوازم باطلة وللنظر في ذلك :
- هل تصح صلاة السكران الذي لايعلم ما يقول ؟
نقل ابن تيمية الاتفاق على ان صلاة السكران الذي لايعلم ما يقول لاتجوز .
فنقول للقائلين : هل تصح صلاة السكران الذي لايعلم ما يقول ؟ فان قالوا لايصح فماكان جوابهم عن قصة الوليد فهو جوابنا في مسالتنا المتنازع فيها .
- هل تصح امامة من تعتقد بطلان صلاته ؟
فظاهر القصة بناء على قول الاخوة انهم اعتدوا بصلاتهم خلفه وصلاته باطلة . 
وقصة الوليد كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل قضية عين محتملة واليك بعض الاحتمالات وبعض التوجيهات :
الظاهر - والله اعلم - انهم لم يعلموا بسكره الا متاخرا بدليل صلاتهم معه اذ ما استدلوا على سكره الا بصلاته اربعا وقوله ما قال والا لقالوا جاءنا مترنحا او نحو ذلك .
فقد ياتي السكران ولا تعرف سكره الا بافعاله .
حتى خطؤه في زيادة ركعة يدخل فيه احتمال سهوه احتمال نعسه ، مع الشك - ولاسيما مع زيادة الركعتين - في سكره لكن يبقى الامر محتملا فلما قال ازيدكم ترجح احتمال سكره واتضح .
- ان سياق القصة مهتم بموضوع سكره وجلده الحد على ذلك ولم يتعرض لموضوع فساد الصلاة او صحتها .
- ان قيل لو اعادوا لنقل قد يجاب: اولا :ظاهر القصة وسياقها منصب على اتهامه بالسكر وجلده على ذلك .
ثانيا: على التنزل فلم تذكر الاعادة لظهورها فالصلاة الباطلة ظاهرٌ انها تعاد .
- انه لايلزم ان بعض الصحابة حضر .
- انه على فرض حضور بعض الصحابة فان سكوتهم لظهور الخطا وربما حتى لا تحصل فتنة ولعله لماسبق من انهم لم يعلموا الابعد الصلاة فتكون كمن صلى وراء محدث لم يعلم حدثه فان صلاة المحدث باطلة وصلاة من خلفه ممن لم يعلم بحدثه صحيحة 
فكما ترى - اخي الكريم القصة محتملة .
ويتم الاستدلال بها على فرض وجود الصحابة وكونهم عالمين بسكره من اول الصلاة وكونهم سكتوا بيانا لصحة الصلاة ولم يسكتوا لنوع سياسة شرعية وكونهم ايضا لم يعيدوا الصلاة .
فهل تقاوم هذه القصة مع مافيها من احتمالات الادلة القوية للقول الاول ولاسيما وانه لا يعلم لهم من السابقين مخالف .
والله اعلم .

----------


## يحيى صالح

إخواني الأفاضل
رأيتُ أنني متهم بالغمز واللمز للبعض، وأنا لا أحب المشاركة في مثل هذه المواضيع التي تخرج بي عن حيز الكلام العلمي إلى الانتصار للنفس.
راجعتُ فهرس الأشرطة لسلسلة الهدى والنور، ورأيتُ أن رقم الشريط رقم 382 وقمتُ برفعه على الفورشيرد لمَن أحبَّ الاستماع إليه.
والشيخ يتكلم في المسألة ببسط ما لديه في نقاشه مع الشيخ الحويني، والكلام بالشريط بموضعين فينبغي الاستماع لكل الشريط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/20894247.../382_____.html
ومعذرةً، فسواء رددتم أم لم تفعلوا فلن أشارك بهذا الموضوع، بل أترككم للسماع.
ومَن شاء اتَّبعْ ومَن لم يشأ فليس عليَّ إلا البلاغ.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> إخواني الأفاضل
> رأيتُ أنني متهم بالغمز واللمز للبعض، وأنا لا أحب المشاركة في مثل هذه المواضيع التي تخرج بي عن حيز الكلام العلمي إلى الانتصار للنفس.
> راجعتُ فهرس الأشرطة لسلسلة الهدى والنور، ورأيتُ أن رقم الشريط رقم 382 وقمتُ برفعه على الفورشيرد لمَن أحبَّ الاستماع إليه.
> والشيخ يتكلم في المسألة ببسط ما لديه في نقاشه مع الشيخ الحويني، والكلام بالشريط بموضعين فينبغي الاستماع لكل الشريط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/20894247.../382_____.html
> ومعذرةً، فسواء رددتم أم لم تفعلوا فلن أشارك بهذا الموضوع، بل أترككم للسماع.
> ومَن شاء اتَّبعْ ومَن لم يشأ فليس عليَّ إلا البلاغ.



اخي الكريم حملت التسجيل لكنه لا يعمل عندي فهل عندك رابط آخر ؟

----------


## ابن الطيب

> إخواني الأفاضل
> رأيتُ أنني متهم بالغمز واللمز للبعض، وأنا لا أحب المشاركة في مثل هذه المواضيع التي تخرج بي عن حيز الكلام العلمي إلى الانتصار للنفس.
> راجعتُ فهرس الأشرطة لسلسلة الهدى والنور، ورأيتُ أن رقم الشريط رقم 382 وقمتُ برفعه على الفورشيرد لمَن أحبَّ الاستماع إليه.
> والشيخ يتكلم في المسألة ببسط ما لديه في نقاشه مع الشيخ الحويني، والكلام بالشريط بموضعين فينبغي الاستماع لكل الشريط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/20894247.../382_____.html
> ومعذرةً، فسواء رددتم أم لم تفعلوا فلن أشارك بهذا الموضوع، بل أترككم للسماع.
> ومَن شاء اتَّبعْ ومَن لم يشأ فليس عليَّ إلا البلاغ.


أثابك الله أخي يحيى على رفع هذه المادة 
ولكن مشاركتك في النقاش أحب إلينا من انسحابك 
الحقيقة أنني لم أكن أظن أن هذه المسألة ستسيل كل هذا المداد إلا أنه لاتخلو مشاركات الأخوة الكرام من فوائد، ونعوذ بالله من أن نكون ممن يتراشق بأقوال العلماء على غير هدى من الله أو أن نقحم أنفسنا في نقاشات  تقسي القلب وتضيق الصدور...

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

رفعت الشريط للفائدة ، الدقيقة 5 و 15 ثانية  إلى الدقيقة  15 ، 2 ثانية:

http://www.mrrha.com/redirect/0ADG2PAB/2

و هذا التسجيل مفرغ :

لا أشك في ذلك، ونحن نعرف أن هذا الرأي يفتي به كثير من العلماء نحن نتمنى أن نسمع دليلاً لهذا الرأي حتى نقيم له وزنا، ولكن فيما علمت لم نجد له دليلا، بل وجدنا العكس وهو ما أشرت إليه من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه، ومع ذلك فأنا أعلم بعض القائلين بذاك الرأي يتأولون حديث بن مسعود ولعله من المناسب أن نذكر الحاضرين بحديث بن مسعود حتى يتبين لهم الموضوع لأن السؤال كان مجمل. 


حديث بن مسعود كما في الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلّم صلى ذات يوم بأصحابه الظهر فصلى بهم خمسا ولما سلَّم قالوا يا رسول الله أزيد في الصلاة؟ قال: «لا» قالوا: صليت خمسا، فسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلّم سجدتي السهو ثم سلّم، ثم قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إنما أنا بشر مثلكم أنسى كما تنسون فإذا نسيت فذكروني». انتهت القصة إلى هنا. 

 والذين يقولون بأن الإمام إذا قام إلى الخامسة لا يتابع يقولون إن هذه الحادثة كانت في وقت لم يتم فيه التشريع بعد، 

 ونحن نقول جواباً عن هذا الإشكال أو هذا الجواب، نقول لو أن الأمر كان كذلك لبين النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلّم حكم هذه المسألة إذا ما وقعت بعد تمام التشريع أي بعد نزول قوله تعالى: ﴿الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا﴾[المائدة:3]. أما والنبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلّم قد مات وارتفع إلى الرفيق الأعلى دون أن يأتي بشيء جديد يعدِّل ما فعل أصحابه معه عليه الصلاة والسلام، فالجواب الذي حكيناه آنفاً عن أولئك الناس مردود مرفوض 

 وبخاصة أنه يوجد لدينا دليل عام يأمرنا فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلّم أن نتابع الأمام متابعة تامة كاملة ولا علينا بعد ذلك أصاب أم أخطأ ألا وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به»، وفي رواية أخرى: «إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به فلا تختلفوا عليه» والحديث تمامه معروف: «فإذا كبر فكبروا وإذا ركع فاركعوا وإذا قال سمع الله لمن حمده فقولوا ربنا ولك الحمد، وإذا سجد فاسجدوا وإذا صلى قائما فصلوا قياما وإذا صلى قاعدا [أو جالساً] فصلوا قعوداً [أو جلوساً] أجمعين». 


فنحن نلاحظ في هذا الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلّم جعل من تمام الإئتمام بالإمام أن يدع المؤتم ما يجب عليه أصلاً أن يتحقق به وإلا كانت صلاته باطلة، ألا وهو القيام بالنسبة للمستطيع للقيام فوجدنا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في هذا الحديث الصحيح قد أسقط هذا الركن عن المستطيع له لا لشيء إلا تحقيقاً لتمام القدوة منه بإمامه وعدم التظاهر عليه بمخالفته. 


وإذ الأمر كذلك فنحن نأخذ من هذا تنبيهاً عظيما جداً أنه إذا قام الإمام ساهياً إلى الركعة الخامسة فلماذا نقول لا نتابعه؟! 

 لأنهم يرجعون إلى الأصل وهو أن من قام إلى الخامسة وهو ذاكر فقد بطلت صلاته ذلك لأن كما يقولون في بعض البلاد: (الزايد أخو الناقص) فمن صلى المغرب ركعتين عامداً فصلاته باطلة ومن صلى الصبح ثلاثة عامداً فصلاته باطلة ومن صلى الرباعية خمساً فأيضاً صلاته باطلة فهم يقولون إذا قام الإمام ساهياً إلى الخامسة والمقتدي ذاكر فلا ينبغي أن يتابعه. نحن نقول لا، بل عليه أن يتابعه بعد أن يذكره وأن يفتح عليه كما هو السنّة فإذا لم يتبين الإمام أنه في الخامسة فهو بطبيعة الحال لا يرجع فينبغي علينا أن نتابعه كما تابعناه فيما هو ترك منا لركن من أركان الصلاة، وترك ركن من أركان الصلاة مبطل للصلاة، والقيام للخامسة عمداً أيضاً مبطل للصلاة ولكن الذي رفع الإبطال في القضية [أو الصورة] الأولى هو الذي يرفع الإبطال أيضاً في القضية الأخرى،  ولذلك فمع احترامنا وتقديرنا لإمامنا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة لكننا نقول بصراحة أننا لسنا تيميين ولو أردنا أن نكون تيميين أنا شخصياً لكنت من الحنفيين خاصة أن آبائي وأجدادي كذلك كانوا مذهبيين، ولكننا لما نبهنا بفضل السنة على أنه لا يجب بل لا يجوز للمسلم أن يؤثر قول أحد على ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة لذلك ندع رأي ابن تيميَّة له، معتقدين أنه مأجور على كل حال، لكن لا يجوز لنا بأي حال أن نقلده وأن نعرض عن الأدلة الشرعية التي لفتنا النظر آنفاً إلي بعضها. هذا ما عندي وشكر الله لك. اهــ

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

كان محمد بن أبي بكر بن حزم ربما قال له أخوه : لِم لم تقض بحديث كذا ؟ فيقول : " لم أجد الناس عليه*" ...

**بل قال النخعي كلمة أعظم :" لو رأيت الصحابة يتوضؤون إلى الكوعين _ الرسغين_ لتوضأت كذلك ، وأنا أقرؤها إلى المرافق "**.* 
*
وقَالَ مَالِكٌ رحمه الله تعالى الْعِلْمُ الَّذِي هُوَ الْعِلْمُ مَعْرِفَةُ السُّنَنِ وَالْأَمْرِ الْمَاضِي الْمَعْرُوفِ الْمَعْمُولِ بِهِ .*

*
وقال الذهبي _ رحمه الله _ :" ..أما من أخذ بحديث صحيح _ يعني من حيث الصناعة الحديثية _ وقد تنكبه سائر أئمة الاجتهاد فلا "* *.

*

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

*منقول  :* 

*وجوب العمل بالحديث الصحيح وإن لم يعمل به أحد*



*
قال الشيخ الألبانى رحمه الله** فى القاعدة الرابعة عشرة من مقدمة تمام المنة القاعدة الرابعة عشرة وجوب العمل بالحديث الصحيح وإن لم يعمل به أحد قال الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه في ” رسالته ” الشهيرة : ” إن عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه قضى في الإبهام بخمس عشرة ، فلما وجد كتاب آل عمرو بن حزم وفيه أن رسول الله ( ص ) قال : ” وفي كل إصبع مما هنالك عشر من الإبل ” صاروا إليه ، قال : ولم يقبلوا كتاب آل عمرو بن حزم – والله أعلم – حتى يثبت لهم أنه كتاب رسول الله ( ص ) . وفى هذا الحديث دلالتان : إحداهما قبول الخبر ، والاخرى قبول الخبر في الوقت الذي يثبت فيه ، وإن لم يمض عمل أحد من الأئمة بمثل الخبر الذي قبلوا ، ودلالة على أنه لو مضى أيضا عمل من أحد من الأئمة ثم وجد عن النبي ( ص ) خبرا يخالف عمله لترك عمله لخبر رسول الله ، ودلالة على أن حديث رسول الله ( ص ) يثبت بنفسه لا بعمل غيره بعده ” . وقد يقول معترض ((هل يعني هذا أننا قد نعمل بحق لم يعمل به أحد من الصحابة ومن تبعهم بإحسان ..؟)) فيقال له إن الحديث لو ثبت بالطرق المعتمدة عند أهل الحديث فإنه يجب العمل به سواء عمل به أئمة الفقه كالأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم أم لم يعملوا.. كذلك لو قال أحد… إننا لا نعلم صحابياً أو تابعياً عمل به فيقال له عدم علمنا ليس علماً بالعدم فربما عملوا به ولم ينقل إلينا .. فالله تعالى تكفل بحفظ دينه وهو الكتاب والسنة أما عمل الصحابي فليس الصحابي بمعصوم وفعله ليس بحجة لازمة أو هو لا يوحى إليه فلم يتكفل الله تعالى بحفظ فعله لنا.. وحسن ظننا بالصحابي أنه يعمل بالحديث متى علمه وبلغه (ولو مما يسمى بخبر الآحاد …وما قصة تحويل القبلة ببعيدة) ولو كان الخبر منسوخاً أو مخصوصاً فحتماً سيوجد الناسخ أو المخصص أو المقيد وسينقل لنا وهذا من حفظ الله لدينه ..*

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

قال ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله في أعلام الموقعين (4/222): "قال الإمام أحمد لبعض أصحابه: إياك أن تتكلم في مسألة ليس لك فيها إمام . والحق التفصيل؛ فإن كان في المسألة نص من كتاب الله أو سنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أثر عن الصحابة لم يكره الكلام فيها.
وإن لم يكن فيها نص و لا أثر فإن كانت بعيدة الوقوع أو مقدرة لا تقع لم يستحب له الكلام فيها.
وإن كان وقوعها غير نادر ولا مستبعد وغرض السائل الإحاطة بعلمها ليكون منها على بصيرة إذا وقعت استحب له الجواب بما يعلم.
لا سيما إن كان السائل يتفقه بذلك ويعتبر بها نظائرها، ويفرع عليها فحيث كانت مصلحة الجواب راجحة كان هو الأولى"اهـ
قال الشافعي _ رحمه الله _ في رسالته البغدادية ( القديمة ) التي رواها عنه الحسن بن محمد الزعفراني : ( أثنى الله تبارك وتعالى على أصحاب رسول الله [ في القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل وسبق لهم على لسان رسول الله ص - من الفضل ما ليس لأحد بعدهم فرحمهم الله وهنأهم بما أتاهم من ذلك ببلوغ أعلى منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين أدوا إلينا سنن رسول الله وشاهدوه والوحي ينزل عليه فعلموا ما أراد رسول الله عاما وخاصا وعزما وإرشادا وعرفوا من سنته ما عرفنا وجهلنا وهم فوقنا في كل علم واجتهاد وورع وعقل وأمر استدرك به علم واستنبط به وآراؤهم لنا أحمد وأولى بنا من رأينا عند أنفسنا ومن أدركنا ممن يرضى أو حكى لنا عنه ببلدنا صاروا فيما لم ليعلموا لرسول الله فيه سنة إلى قولهم إن اجتمعوا أو قول بعضهم إن تفرقوا وهكذا نقول ولم نخرج عن أقاويلهم وإن قال أحدهم ولم يخالفه غيره أخذنا بقوله ) ينظر إعلام الموقعين ( 1 / 80 ) المدخل على السنن الكبرى ( 110 – 111 )

و قوله رحمه الله في الأم ( 7 / 265 ) : ( .. وإنما العمل اللازم الكتاب والسنة وعلى كل مسلم اتباعهما قال : فتقول : أنت ماذا ؟ قلت : ما كان الكتاب أو السنة موجودين ، فالعذر على من سمعهما مقطوع إلا بإتباعهما ، فإن لم يكن ذلك صرنا إلى أقاويل أصحاب النبي أو واحد منهم . ثم كان قول الأئمة : أبي بكر أو عمر أو عثمان - رضي الله عنهم - إذا صرنا فيه إلى التقليد ، أحب إلينا ، وذلك إذا لم نجد دلالة في الاختلاف تدل على أقرب الاختلاف من الكتاب والسنة ، فنتبع القول الذي معه الدلالة ؛ لأن قول الإمام مشهور بأنه يلزمه الناس ، ومن لزم قوله الناس كان أشهر ممن يفتي الرجل أو النفر ، وقد يأخذ بفتياه ويدعها ، وأكثر المفتين يفتون الخاصة في بيوتهم ومجالسهم ، ولا يعتني العامة بما قالوا عنايتهم بما قال الإمام ، وقد وجدنا الأئمة ينتدبون، فيسألون عن العلم من الكتاب والسنة فيما أرادوا و أن يقولوا فيه ، ويقولون ، فيخبرون بخلاف قولهم ، فيقبلون من المخبر ، ولا يستنكفون عن أن يرجعوا لتقواهم الله ، وفضلهم في حالاتهم ، فإذا لم يوجد عن الأئمة ، فأصحاب رسول الله في الدين في موضع الأمانة ، أخذنا بقولهم ، وكان اتباعهم أولى بنا من اتباع من بعدهم

وقال احمد :( ترك الصلاة بين التراويح واحتج بما روي عن عبادة بن الصامت وأبي الدرداء فقيل له فعن سعيد والحسن أنهما كانا يريان الصلاة بين التراويح فقال : أقول لك أصحاب النبي وتقول التابعون ) العدة ( 4 / 1182 ) 


وقال أبو حنيفة ( ما بلغني عن صحابي أنه أفتى به فأقلده ولا أستجيز خلافه ) شرح أدب القاضي ( 1 / 185 – 187 )

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

رأيت الليلة اني أصلي بجماعة وقد قمت لخامسة لإصلاح الصلاة فلم يتابعني بعضهم فغضبت عليهم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فى الجميع 
ورحم الله مشايخنا

من الفتاوى التى تطمئن لها  النفوس وترتاح اليها 

فتاوى شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 

وشيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى 

عدم متابعة الامام فى الخامسة 

لمتابعة الدليل عندئذ زاد ركعة عامدا  واما ان جهل الحكم لاشى عليه والناسى لاشى عليه 

واما قول المحدث الالبانى رحمه الله تعالى فانه له اجتهاد رحمه الله لاتباعه النصوص الشرعية 

والاحاديث الشرعية (انما جعل الامام ليؤتم به) وحديث (من فارق الجماعة ..................)

وحديث متابعة الامير فى السراء والضراء حتى لو امر الامير ان يلقوا انفسهم فى النار اسمع له واطع 

فالشيخ الالبانى رحمه الله تتبع نصوص الاحاديث جميعا فى ذلك وقال بوجوب متابعة الامام  حتى لو كان خطأ لسبره للاحاديث 

التى اشتملت على متابعة الامام


فاقول ملخصا

كل مجتهد لاجتماع الادلة فى ذلك وما لنا الا اتباع ائمتنا واقول فمن اخذ بقول الشيخ الالبانى فله فى ذلك 

ومن اخذ بقول الشيخان ابن باز وابن عثيميين فله ذلك وبالرغم من ان الادلة مع الشيخان اقوى هذا والله اعلم 


تتبعت المغنى فلم اجده مشيرا باستفاضة فى ذلك 

والله الهادى الى سبيل الرشاد



وفتوى شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

حكم متابعة المأمومين للإمام إذا زاد ركعة خامسة
إذا قام الإمام بعد إتمام الصلاة وقبل السلام، وهم بأن يأتي بركعة زيادة عن الصلاة، واستدرك المأمومون بذلك وأرادوا التنبيه عن سهوه بقول سبحان الله، ولكنه مع ذلك أصر على الوقوف للزيادة، فما حكم ذلك، وماذا يعمل المأمومون بعده؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله؟




الواجب على المأموين التنبيه؛ لأن النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-قال: (من نابه شيء في صلاته فليسبح الرجال, ولتصفق النساء)، فالواجب على الإمام إذا نبوه أن يرجع إلا إذا كان يعتقد أنه مصيب وأنهم مخطئون فإنه يعمل بصواب نفسه لاعتقاده ويستمر حتى يكمل الصلاة باعتقاده، والذين نبهوه إن كانوا متيقنين أنه أطال وأنه مخطئ لا يقومون معه يجلسون يقرؤون التحيات, ويصلون على النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-, ويدعون, وينتظرونه حتى يسلموا معه؛ لأنه معذور وهم معذورون، هم معذورون باعتقادهم أنه مخطي، وهو معذور باعتقاده أنه مصيب وأنهم مخطئون، فكل منهما معذور باجتهاده وتقينه بزعمه صواب نفسه، فإذا سلم سلموا معه، أما إن كان ما عنده يقين, فالواجب عليه يرجع إذا كان من نبهه اثنين فأكثر، عليه أن يرجع إذا كان ليس عنده يقين إنما ظن فإنه يرجع كما رجع النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-لقول ذو اليدين لما نبهه, وسأل الناس وصوبوا ذو اليدين رجع النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-وأتم صلاته, ولم يعمل بقول ذي اليدين؛ لأنه واحد الواحد لا يلزم الرجوع إليه إلا إذا اعتقد الإمام أنه مصيب رجع، أما إذا كان المنبه اثنين فإنه يرجع لقولهما, ويبني على قولهما ويدع ظنه هكذا الواجب, وأما المأمومون فإنهم لا يتابعونه في الخطأ لا في الزيادة ولا في النقص، إن كان فيه زيادة يجلسون حتى يسلم ويسلموا معه، وإن كان فيه نقص ولم يمتثل وجلس في الثالثة من الظهر مثلاً أو العشاء, أو العصر، أو جلس في الثانية من الفجر أو الجمعة ولم يطعهم فإنهم يقومون يكملون، يكملون صلاتهم ويتمونها وإن خالفونه؛ لأنه أخطأ باعتقادهم.

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/noor/12157

----------

